# Do you have any interest in visiting Morocco ? Ask about The Kingdom of Morocco !



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Casablanca*, the heart of Morocco 

(All the pics are mine)


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Marrakech*, the red

(All the pics are mine)


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Some Moroccan food pics by me. :eat:



2012-06-07-18-39-15_1000001273 by Mjones56, on Flickr


2012-06-07-11-33-05_1000001232 by Mjones56, on Flickr


2012-06-06-19-57-33_1000001147 by Mjones56, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


2012-06-08-07-13-23_1000001367 by Mjones56, on Flickr


----------



## Capricornium (Oct 27, 2011)

In this picture I read CONACULTA (*Co*nsejo *Na*cional Para La *Cult*ura y las *A*rtes) seams to me that that was an exposition made there by the mexican government.


----------



## Ighil (Feb 10, 2015)

Kimiwind1184 said:


> Dishes are mainly Mediterranean in nature. Plenty of Fish, olive oil and vegetable based foods.
> 
> Culturally, the cuisine is mainly Berber/Andalusian. The way they are cooked, presented etc..
> 
> ...


Do you have Garantita? It's huge in Oran :drool:


----------



## Mhammed (Dec 13, 2013)

Jonesy55 said:


> Some Moroccan food pics by me. :eat:
> 
> 
> 
> 2012-06-08-07-13-23_1000001367 by Mjones56, on Flickr


Break-fast


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

Capricornium said:


> In this picture I read CONACULTA (*Co*nsejo *Na*cional Para La *Cult*ura y las *A*rtes) seams to me that that was an exposition made there by the mexican government.


Your right. There is written: Génération Mexique.


----------



## BlackArt-ist (Oct 1, 2014)

CasaMor said:


>


Damn, those turnstiles. Easiest fare dodgin' system ever. :lol:


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

There must be a control agent to watch people who cheat.


----------



## Urbanmusician (Oct 10, 2013)

Can you by alcoholic beverages from many places? For foreign female visitors is probably best to avoid wearing shorts or sleeveles shirts etc. Also Christian symbols (crosses) might best to be hidden.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

7rani said:


> There must be a control agent to watch people who cheat.


Maybe not? It could be the honour system, where you're expected to pay your fare or risk getting a stiff fine if you happen to get caught by an enforcement officer.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Capricornium said:


> In this picture I read CONACULTA (*Co*nsejo *Na*cional Para La *Cult*ura y las *A*rtes) seams to me that that was an exposition made there by the mexican government.


It was the selection of the Marrakech International Film Festival.


----------



## dcasataza (May 23, 2015)

Tande said:


> Can you by alcoholic beverages from many places? For foreign female visitors is probably best to avoid wearing shorts or sleeveles shirts etc. Also Christian symbols (crosses) might best to be hidden.


Hater hno:


----------



## BlackArt-ist (Oct 1, 2014)

7rani said:


> There must be a control agent to watch people who cheat.


Whatever, it gives these tram stations some metro-style. In the absence of having a *real* metro. :troll:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Tande said:


> Can you by alcoholic beverages from many places? For foreign female visitors is probably best to avoid wearing shorts or sleeveles shirts etc. Also Christian symbols (crosses) might best to be hidden.


You can buy alcohol in the supermarkets, alcohol stores, in the bars, nightclubs...

Nops you can wear whatever you want. Many christian and jewish people live here, no one cares about their religion. kay:


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

Tande said:


> Can you by alcoholic beverages from many places? For foreign female visitors is probably best to avoid wearing shorts or sleeveles shirts etc. Also Christian symbols (crosses) might best to be hidden.


In big and medium cities (in some small cities, where tourist go, or some christians/jews live), you find cathedrals and synagoges. As for wearing shorts and sleevles shirts ... You find many moroccan girls wearing western clothes. ^^


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

dcasataza said:


> Hater hno:


He's just asking.


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

Marbur66 said:


> Maybe not? It could be the honour system, where you're expected to pay your fare or risk getting a stiff fine if you happen to get caught by an enforcement officer.


Of course, there are many control agents inside the tram. But I think there are also in tram stations catching people who cheat.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Morocco looks really nice. I think I would consider visiting it, especially since it wouldn't be a brutal flight coming from eastern Canada. It might be the only MENA country I would consider stepping foot in at the moment.


----------



## Kimiwind1184 (Feb 26, 2011)

Tande said:


> Can you by alcoholic beverages from many places? For foreign female visitors is probably best to avoid wearing shorts or sleeveles shirts etc. Also Christian symbols (crosses) might best to be hidden.


Morocco is a free country. Don't think you are in the middle-east. The monarchy might impose some Islam inspired rules, but most people don't care. The religion here is very friendly compared to the east. Islamic Rules are at their minimum. 

You can wear whatever you want. There is nothing to hide as long as you are in Morocco. If someone assaults you, you can report to the police and they will be punished. Remember that Moroccan culture is Berber based, not Arab. Females have long wore jeweley, do tattoos etc... They never cared about Islam who forbid this. 

When you go to the middle-east then you act that way. 

You *can* buy alcoholic beverages. There are many supermarkets where you can buy them, e.g *la belle vie* stores.



Ighil said:


> Do you have Garantita? It's huge in Oran :drool:


Yes, it's much prevalent in the north though.


----------

